# Raccourcis Iphone IOS 15



## Josh_66 (4 Février 2022)

Bonsoir,

J'utilise "Raccourcis" depuis son début et surtout avec des des raccourcis téléchargés et certains que j'ai du réadaptés....
Je dispose d'un "Raccourcis" pour faire mes _courses_ et que j'aimerais rapatrier sur "Rappels" afin que cela soit partagé !
J'aimerais que vous puissiez m'aider à trouver la "Failles" dans ce Raccourcis car ce dernier ne fonctionne pas !!!

Meilleures salutations à ceux qui pourront me trouver une possibilité !

Christophe

Image à voir


----------



## Chris K (4 Février 2022)

Il me semble qu’il manque le lien avec les éléments choisis dans l’action « Répéter avec chaque élément dans… » : il faudrait, je crois, que la variable  »Éléments » soit remplacée par quelque chose comme « Element choisi ».


----------



## Josh_66 (4 Février 2022)

Chris K, 

Merci pour cette réponse _rapide_, malheureusement cette option n'est pas affichée.
Voici une *copie d'écran* de ce que je vois lorsque je clique sur  :
1) La Liste
2) Les Eléments...

IMAGE


----------



## Chris K (4 Février 2022)

Voici ce que ça devrait donner (je n’ai pas pousser le test jusqu’à intégrer l’ajout dans Rappel, mon test se limite à afficher les éléments sélectionnés)

Edit : tu devrais choisir « sélectionner une variable magique » ce qui te permettra de sélectionner ce qui provient de l’action « choisir Dans Liste »


----------



## Josh_66 (4 Février 2022)

Chris K.
En fait, une réponse avec une "*variable magique*" à résolu mon problème, merci de m'avoir permis de me distancer du problème pour essayer d'autres alternatives.

Meilleures salutations.

* Problème résolu....


----------

